# Domestic call



## jeffuc (Jul 15, 2009)

When officers are called to a residence to mediate a domestic argument, does someone always have to get a criminal complaint? What happened to just diffusing the situation? shouldn't that be the ultimate goal, protect and serve? Now the alledged defendent has a cori hit forever, and the officers never even spoke to the alledged defendent (who had left the premisis prior to police call). Alledged victim stated not in danger, no perminant bodily disfigurment (definition of 265.13A), did not want to file any charges (made that very clear), just wanted mediators to cool off the argument.
And yet to great surprise alledged defendent gets a summons 9 hours prior to court date, 4 days later. Now the alledged defendent has never even been to ANY court room let alone a criminal arraignment. So, alledged defendent (who was actually bloody, left so the "victim" wouldn't get arrested) doesn't get a statement and now has a cori hit forever. Great for my job prospects to be an executive of a fortune 100 company.

Is this a function of how many officers, and how many levels of officers are called out after midnight? 

Just curious as to the requirements. I just watched a cops episode where a crazy southern guy who had just had a gun confiscated at a domestic dispute 2 months prior, after threatening to kill his wife was gently escorted outside to sleep in his car. After yelling at the victim in front of the cops. It's just so odd. 

Jeff- Springfield


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: more to the story???*



jeffuc said:


> When officers are called to a residence to mediate a domestic argument, does someone always have to get a criminal complaint? What happened to just diffusing the situation? shouldn't that be the ultimate goal, protect and serve? Now the alledged defendent has a cori hit forever, and the officers never even spoke to the alledged defendent (who had left the premisis prior to police call). Alledged victim stated not in danger, no perminant bodily disfigurment (definition of 265.13A), did not want to file any charges (made that very clear), just wanted mediators to cool off the argument.
> And yet to great surprise alledged defendent gets a summons 9 hours prior to court date, 4 days later. Now the alledged defendent has never even been to ANY court room let alone a criminal arraignment. So, alledged defendent (who was actually bloody, left so the "victim" wouldn't get arrested) doesn't get a statement and now has a cori hit forever. Great for my job prospects to be an executive of a fortune 100 company.
> 
> Is this a function of how many officers, and how many levels of officers are called out after midnight?
> ...


With all due respect, I am willing to bet that there is a lot more to your story. How do you know what was said to the Officers by the alleged victim, you fled the scene right? To answer your 1st question, NO. I deal with domestics ALL THE TIME where no charges are taken out on either party. My dept requires that we document verbal argument domestics w/ no charges however. If I had to take a wild guess, the alleged victim told the Officers something that then led them to believe a crime had been committed. It is then the "preferred response" in a domestic violence situation that charges being taken out. You probably should have hung around, especially if you were bloodied. Maybe if the Officers could have spoken with you a different decision could have been made. Maybe the alleged victim was the "primary aggressor", but when you fled it kind of makes you look guilty. Good luck and I recommend hiring a Lawyer.......


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to Massachusetts. They do things differently down south. Mass no longer requires the victim to be the one to press charges. That way when the aggressor is telling the victim: "if you drop this I will chang" blah blah blah. It no longer matters. Contrary to popular belief we are not here to babysit and make sure you can get along. If the argument escalates and requires police then deal with the consequences. I believe it stems from a case where the police told the two parties to cool down and left the residence, a short time later one party killed the other party.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

I smell BS, let me get a cold beer and wings for this one.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jeff you question are in the quotes my anwsers are in bold.


“When officers are called to a residence to mediate a domestic argument, does someone always have to get a criminal complaint? 


No often people are arrested because what you are describing is domestic assult and battery


“What happened to just diffusing the situation? shouldn't that be the ultimate goal, protect and serve?”


They did you just don’t like the out come.



“Now the alledged defendent has a cori hit forever, and the officers never even spoke to the alledged defendent (who had left the premisis prior to police call).”


You were not there to talk to.


“Alledged victim stated not in danger, no perminant bodily disfigurment (definition of 265.13A), did not want to file any charges (made that very clear), just wanted mediators to cool off the argument.”


Not the victim decision on if charges are filed. Danger and disfigurement have nothing to do with it. 


“And yet to great surprise alledged defendent gets a summons 9 hours prior to court date, 4 days later. Now the alledged defendent has never even been to ANY court room let alone a criminal arraignment. So, alledged defendent (who was actually bloody, left so the "victim" wouldn't get arrested) doesn't get a statement and now has a cori hit forever.”


Consider yourself luck they did not arrest you they gave you the summons. Next time do not leave the scene and you can make a statement to police there like you victim did. 


“Great for my job prospects to be an executive of a fortune 100 company.”


The world needs ditch diggers too.


“Is this a function of how many officers, and how many levels of officers are called out after midnight? “


We are not called out after midnight we work every night after midnight. I think you are thinking of the fire department they are call out. The police are always out.


“Just curious as to the requirements. I just watched a cops episode where a crazy southern guy who had just had a gun confiscated at a domestic dispute 2 months prior, after threatening to kill his wife was gently escorted outside to sleep in his car. After yelling at the victim in front of the cops. It's just so odd.”



That is the south we live in the north different states have different law. Just as different department have different policies. They may have also not had any physical violence there. If you liked their response move there.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Oh, my. This one's gonna be a doozy. :alcoholi:


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Based on that meaningless, rambling post i'm going to say that your chances of becoming an executive of a fortune 100 company were already slim to none. My advice: stop hitting women and don't come back here.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

There are three sides to every story. His/Hers/The truth. If you are not present then it is the officer's observations as well as the story s/he recieves from the "victim." If you were not present then you do not know what the officer's were told and or observed. To that end if an officer determines that a Domestic Assault has occured the law states that s/he "shall" arrest. 

If you want a mediator call friends/family or pony up the dough for a shrink. If you need a police officer to mediate then you have bigger problems in that relationship and get the hell out.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

While I would never dissuade anyone from calling the police in any situation, if you call the police to mediate and become involved with your family issues, you invite government into your life.

When was the last time government did anything to your complete satisfaction?



jeffuc said:


> Just curious as to the requirements. I just watched a cops episode where a crazy southern guy who had just had a gun confiscated at a domestic dispute 2 months prior, after threatening to kill his wife was gently escorted outside to sleep in his car. After yelling at the victim in front of the cops. It's just so odd.


Your "just curious" is disingenous at best after your sarcasm in the preceeding paragraphs. If I did what you described in the above situation, I'd be fired immediately, and I wouldn't even blame my union if the decided not to help me fight it. Domestic situations leave little to no discretion to officers anymore, not after women in the 1980's got killed because officers did exactly what you saw on Cops.

Read up on ch. 209A, specifically § 6, and the EEOPS domestic violence policy for law enforcement...it should answer all your questions:
M.G.L. - Chapter 209a, Section 6
http://www.mass.gov/Eeops/docs/programs/fjj/DV_guide2002.doc

BTW, when people complain about the police, do they think it's some low blow to use the worn cliche like "What ever happened to protect and serve"?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh, and Jeff, while it's not like we didn't already know, but if you're going to write almost an entire story about something that happened to someone in the third person, don't slip up and use a first person pronoun in the very last sentence.


jeffuc said:


> Great for *my *job prospects to be an executive of a fortune 100 company.


 While I'm just a lowly cop feeding at the public trough, I'd go out on limb and guess attention to detail is certainly required at the top ranks of the most sucessful companies.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

If I go to a domestic and there's probable cause that a crime of violence has occurred, someone is leaving with me. Just as we can get sued into oblivion for things we do, we can get sued just as far into oblivion for NOT doing something.

Sorry....my career and family are more important to me than your delusions of becoming a Wall Street tycoon.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> If I go to a domestic and there's probable cause that a crime of violence has occurred, someone is leaving with me. Just as we can get sued into oblivion for things we do, we can get sued just as far into oblivion for NOT doing something.
> 
> Sorry....my career and family are more important to me than your delusions of becoming a Wall Street tycoon.


Thats the bottom line.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

stop beating your wife...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Mediators, I love it.. jeff yer dumberer than most of the udder boobs axing stoopid questions of the pohlees.. duh duh duh duh duh duh duh duh.. er duuuuuhhh.....



Toolshot the next time your old lady pisses you off, instead of smaking her around, smash yourself over the head with a ball-peen hammer....


And stop watching COPS, if you want to watch something that's close to real police work watch Reno 911...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Two thoughts here: 

1. If you want a mediator call Dr. Phil.
2. Did it ever occur to you that it may have been an old episode of cops? My guess would be it was from MCMXCII.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

No response huh Jeff??

Bet you are realizing that you should keep your hands to yourself. If you disrepect her enough to put your hands on her then just show her the disrepect of ending the relationship. Don't try your case in this forum. Asking cops to bash other cops because *you* fled and made your case worse makes absolutely no sense. BTW, define what you understand protect and serve to mean. I'll bet what you perception of protect and serve means will garner a response of GFYS and dare not look down your nose at cops for the misfortune of your own doing. Further, you want to get off on this, hire a scumbag lawyer and appear before a wussy liberal judge. You are dillusional suffering from some disorder. Really? A Fortune 500 company?? The BS meter is pinned at overload!


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

If you didn't do anything wrong you should have waited for the police and not left the scene. Especially if you only wanted "mediation". Your lucky you didn't get your ass locked up. Domestic violence is arrestable on the spot. Stop trying to make yourself into the victim, hire a lawyer, you'll need it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I think Jeff cant get internet where he's at right now ,probably being bent over a bunk


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Ok I got to say it, is it me or should screen name actualy be *jef-fuck*


----------

